# Columbia sc coke bottle



## Glasslover88 (Nov 18, 2020)

I have a coke bottle that is from, Laurens, South Carolina (1910-1996). The bottle has columbia sc on the bottom and an L with a 45 on the skirt can anybody give an estimate of what it may be worth


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 19, 2020)

It is scarce. The only thing is the case wear that would decrease the value.  $20 would be about right. Mint condition would be valued at $50.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Glasslover88 (Nov 19, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> It is scarce. The only thing is the case wear that would decrease the value.  $20 would be about right. Mint condition would be valued at $50.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Thanks


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 19, 2020)

Are you sure on that valuation?  I've seen an awful lot of Columbia, South Carolina D-Patent Cokes.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 19, 2020)

Oh boy, just confusing. I missed the title. They said they have a Laurens from South Carolina. There is a Laurens South Carolina. Upon closer inspection i see It is a common Columbia. They meant Laurens glass works made. No worth much. Good eye nhpharm!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

